# Long term Storage Issues



## fe_1010 (May 27, 2007)

I have WAY more than I can possibly use in the short term. I need some long term storage ideas. I tried a few things but if I let it set to long they always start to mold. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

i will take some off your hands.

try glass jars. mason jars work well. i use clamp down lidded glass jars i found at a kitchen accessories store. if you get mold your weed is still to wet.


----------



## laskabud (May 27, 2007)

get it almost dry, put in zip loc bags and into your freezer. When you need some, pull it out, air it for a day, and presto, you have long term storage. Good for up to a couple of years or more if kept frozen. No mold issues and the taste actually improves over time. You don't need to keep it in airtight jars or any of that stuff. Just bag it and freeze it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 27, 2007)

yeah, fuck the jars. put it in plastic (nasty) and burn it in the freezer. moisture seeps into ziplock bags. freezer burn will ruin your weed. sealing in glass jars and freezing would be the best for long term storage. but NEVER store pot in plastic bags.


----------



## tekken (Jun 3, 2007)

umm if you put glass into a freezer doesnt the glass crack?


----------



## ta2drvn (Apr 11, 2008)

tekken said:


> umm if you put glass into a freezer doesnt the glass crack?


No, but it will become much more brittle so you should be more careful with frozen glass. Also depends on the thickness of the glass; how many times have you left a nice thick mug in the freezer for a tall frostie and maybe forgot about it and left it in for a few days or a bottle of vodka for a few weeks (got one in there right now that has been in there for a month). Mason jars should be fine in the freezer. 

Normally what breaks the glass is the expansion of the material inside the glass; like a beer or soda in the freezer, it is the liquid inside the glass expanding due to it being frozen that breaks the glass not the cold.


----------



## Single White Pistol (Oct 28, 2008)

Everytime I've ever tried to store weed in the freezer, I've done it in a bag. However, everytime I've tried to defrost and smoke it always ends up drying out so that the bud just breaks into dust when I'm packing a bowl. What's up with that?


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 28, 2008)

ive stored in the freezer before. ill take a zip in one of the foodsaver vaccum bags and have stored them for months. after awhile it will start to dry slightly and when you take it out of the freezer open it and let it thaw in a ziplock for a while.


----------



## keyplayer28 (Oct 28, 2008)

What about if you can't use the freezer? (Hey, I live folks  Can I put my cured weed thats now in glass jars into wrapped blankets and stashed in a plastic storage container in my storage section in a barn? I'm living in Northern NY and the weather stays cold but global warming has caused our winters to be warmer than the old days. Its still cold but not consistently cold like the freezer would be.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2008)

glass jars. this has been in my closet for a year.


----------



## captain792000 (Oct 28, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> glass jars. this has been in my closet for a year. View attachment 228443


daaammmmmmmmmmmn fdd... must be sweet having all that smoke just sitting around...lol... it really stays fresh huh? if i keep my daily stash more than 2 weeks in a ziplock sealed...it drys right out...sucks...it doesnt seem to bother the potency or anything...just feels stale... im def gonna try the mason jar method...


----------



## Dabsy13 (Oct 29, 2008)

I make sure its dry, then its into the mason jars and into the linen closet. I had a great harvest this year, 134 mason jars full and still going. Whats your thoughts on burping the jars?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2008)

Dabsy13 said:


> I make sure its dry, then its into the mason jars and into the linen closet. I had a great harvest this year, 134 mason jars full and still going. Whats your thoughts on burping the jars?



134?  burping?  daaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 29, 2008)

Dabsy13 said:


> I make sure its dry, then its into the mason jars and into the linen closet. I had a great harvest this year, 134 mason jars full and still going. Whats your thoughts on burping the jars?


wow you need some bigger jars. industrial type 5 gallon. lol
i think once its cured you dont need to burp that often. would like to hear from someone on this myself.


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Jul 7, 2009)

god bless air tight jars dont leave em lying around the kitchen tho!!!! + check on em every few days for a couple of weeks to insure there is no mold then once uv done that u sorted!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> glass jars. this has been in my closet for a year. View attachment 228443


haha fdd needs a paper shredder hes got that much dope to shred


----------



## ttumaddawg (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm with fdd

glass all the way


----------



## ohbiandhigh69 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have some in a mason jar inside a dark cabinet in my living room - wondering if I should really freeze it instead. I'm in between jobs so I can't partake for the time being in case I have to get tested and I had just bought some good stuff just before getting laid off.


----------



## slk (Oct 30, 2009)

glass is the way to go. If you heat the jar fill it fast while hot and get the lid on it, it will vacuum seal like jams


----------



## jolly8541 (Oct 30, 2009)

There is no need to do anything fancy. Do the normal 5-7 day air cure, then store in a GLASS airtight container. Then you've just got to stay vigilant and burp the jars and check the condition of your nuggz until they fully cured in about 10-14 days. After that smoke at your leisure. 

I would never freeze my herb, it ruptures your trichz! I feel the same about any type of plastic baggie, it allows your weed to dry out and all of that surface contact with the bag knocks off trichz! Thats why the bag gets that cloudy look after awhile..

Thats just my opinion though.


----------



## electricmonkey (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been working with my naturopathic doctor on the storage issue. She is like the ganja goddess where I live. Anyhow, maybe I can shed some light on this topic. It drives me crazy when my herb is dried out to a crisp. I also want to have the ability to store herbs long term and still have the medicine in tact. 

I get a lot of private reserve type herb from private collectors with the best genetics. I have a high tolerance and get used to my herbs real fast (3-4 Days) So variety is the name of the game for me.

How do you store your herb to make it last long and retain potency? There are a some factors to consider:

1 How was the herb cured? For storage or for sales. I can leave buds sitting out on the table that have been cured for storage and they remain perfectly "springy" for several days.

2 Use glass mason jars to store bud. You can use plastic baggies inside the mason jars to separate your varieties and keep exposure to fresh air at a minimum. This method works well in my experience, however you must be sure that you are using the right kind of plastic bags. Most plastic baggies will begin to melt within an hour or so. You will be able to see the keef sticking to the bag and you cant get it off. I collect the plastic bags from the dispensary because they are the right kind of plastic and do not melt from the citric acids.

3 If you really want to store your buds for a much later date you can bury a mason jar underground (about 12"-24" or so) but you run the risk of mold if the buds are retaining any moisture.

4 Herb should be springy if you want to smoke or vaporize it. By springy I mean that the plant material is dry but not crispy. The material is only springy due to the natural oils and thc in the plant.

5 Eventually we all wind up with crispy buds from time to time. If you would like your bowl to last longer than one hit there is a cheat/workaround. Take a small airtight/vacuum sealed reusable container (like a small prescription bottle) and fill it. Break off one end of a q-tip and dampen about half of it (the tip) and then squeeze all of the excess water off of the tip. (It is important not to leave too much moisture on the q-tip so squeeze hard) Throw the q-tip in with your herb over night and you will be able to humidify it back to life.

6 buy smaller amounts of bud at a time. (This is not always an option and I wouldn't recommend doing this unless it is a dispensary or a next door neighbor)

7 Take out a few days supply from your mason jars and keep the medicine in small bottles. This allows you to leave your main storage jars alone and just go in and out of the smaller bottles.

With all these different variables involved, my humble recommendation is, store your buds on a case by case basis. Find out how they were cured, use the right plastics, definitely use size appropriate mason jars. (as little air inside as possible) Finally just be a little vigilant in the way you treat your medicine. 

Sorry that I couldn't provide a "one size fits all", "cookie cutter" type solution, but hopefully these points can help you.


----------



## electricmonkey (Mar 3, 2011)

slk said:


> glass is the way to go. If you heat the jar fill it fast while hot and get the lid on it, it will vacuum seal like jams


Right On! I was just thinking about that.


----------



## MythicalSmoker (Jun 15, 2011)

hey so im new to weed and i dont smoke that often...when i buy weed, i usually buy a 20 sack. i have had this weed for about two months in a small baggie. i kept the baggie in a thermas container thing for soup, along with my lighter and bowl. just yesterday i looked at my weed and it was golden colored and shit. i have been reading up and apparently that is dank? i think so, and so does my friend.
anyways, the main reason im here is im wondering what i can store just a little weed in (20 sack or less) . yesterday i took my baggie and put it in a orange pill container. is that a good thing to put it in? i want to store it long term, like for a few months...i live with my mom and im 18 years old, so i gotta hide it. i got a great spot in my car behind the ash tray but it will only fit a few small containers...


----------



## Farfenugen (Jun 17, 2011)

try cookie tins, or tea tins


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 17, 2011)

MythicalSmoker said:


> hey so im new to weed and i dont smoke that often...when i buy weed, i usually buy a 20 sack. i have had this weed for about two months in a small baggie. i kept the baggie in a thermas container thing for soup, along with my lighter and bowl. just yesterday i looked at my weed and it was golden colored and shit. i have been reading up and apparently that is dank? i think so, and so does my friend.
> anyways, the main reason im here is im wondering what i can store just a little weed in (20 sack or less) . yesterday i took my baggie and put it in a orange pill container. is that a good thing to put it in? i want to store it long term, like for a few months...i live with my mom and im 18 years old, so i gotta hide it. i got a great spot in my car behind the ash tray but it will only fit a few small containers...


howz that?


----------



## BUDVAC (Jul 11, 2012)

Look for or order a BudVac. Glass canning jar with lock that comes with a vacuum pump. Yes I am affiliated with the company. Just saw this thread and wanted you all to be aware of the latest products for storing. www.budvac.com


----------



## Jar Man (Jul 11, 2012)

_"...Take a small airtight/vacuum sealed reusable container (like a small prescription bottle) and fill it. Break off one end of a q-tip and dampen about half of it (the tip) and then squeeze all of the excess water off of the tip. (It is important not to leave too much moisture on the q-tip so squeeze hard) Throw the q-tip in with your herb over night and you will be able to humidify it back to life..."

_You made some good points except this one. Why not just throw in a small peice of orange or apple peel? This is well known to work better that a dampened Q-Tip.

Stay away from plastic unless you have access to the right type of bags as mentioned. Storing or smoking, it's glass or nothing. We have a chest freezer with a lock that holds our stash in Mason jars for months or more.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 11, 2012)

Mason jars, hands down. And if you don't open the jar up, your bud will stay good for alot longer than you could ever imagine.

Opened a jar last winter that was 2 1/2 years old. It was just like the day I stashed it away.


----------



## danbridge (Oct 7, 2012)

laskabud said:


> get it almost dry, put in zip loc bags and into your freezer. When you need some, pull it out, air it for a day, and presto, you have long term storage. Good for up to a couple of years or more if kept frozen. No mold issues and the taste actually improves over time. You don't need to keep it in airtight jars or any of that stuff. Just bag it and freeze it.


Freezing actually freezes the trichromes right off the bud. Especially in ziplock bags. if you collect the trichromes in the bag you can make kief or hash. The bud's potency, as far as smoking after freeezing, is pointless if you want to get high.


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 8, 2012)

Food saver! Or glass jars with the suction seal on the inside of the lid. Should be good for a little over a year if stored properly.


----------



## kpmarine (Oct 8, 2012)

danbridge said:


> Freezing actually freezes the trichromes right off the bud. Especially in ziplock bags. if you collect the trichromes in the bag you can make kief or hash. The bud's potency, as far as smoking after freeezing, is pointless if you want to get high.


I have to disagree a bit here. Freezing makes the trichs more brittle and inclined break off, but it takes more than just freezing. That's why you freeze and then agitate for hash. I have smoked trim I've been freezing for prep before, still got me as high as the unfrozen trim. Maybe long term is an issue, but a month didn't do anything noticeable to the potency.


----------



## danbridge (May 4, 2013)

Wow I don't know how you guys do it. I have always found that after about 2 - 2 and half months in a jar, the bud is at peak ripeness. Stays that way pretty much up until 6 months. After that, It starts drying out and degrading into swag. 2 and a half years would be some stale bud in my jars. I may still get stoned, but damn the taste, texture and burn.


----------



## danbridge (May 4, 2013)

Oh if a genie popped out of a bottle, and granted me 1 wish, it would be to have the ability to save a $20 sack for more than 1 day lol.


----------



## Cannikid (May 4, 2013)

http://www.bovedapacks.com/catalog.aspx?pid=15 They not only absorb moisture, but they can also release it to keep humidity around 62%


----------



## Natural Gas (May 4, 2013)

danbridge said:


> Wow I don't know how you guys do it. I have always found that after about 2 - 2 and half months in a jar, the bud is at peak ripeness. Stays that way pretty much up until 6 months. After that, It starts drying out and degrading into swag. 2 and a half years would be some stale bud in my jars. I may still get stoned, but damn the taste, texture and burn.


Can't say I have that problem...I do have stash in the five year plus range stored in my dark basement in Mason Jars but that said I mostly vape now. Arizer Extreme-Q...I can't take joint and bong hits like I used to...FWIW


----------



## kindnug (May 4, 2013)

I like those Budvac jars> I'll order a couple to check them out!
Mason jars work fine for me> 
I wish I knew how to make the lids seal without moisture accumulating with the buds in the jar.
Then again I haven't tried it because I'm scared of growing mold. That's the last thing I want to grow...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (May 4, 2013)

danbridge said:


> Wow I don't know how you guys do it. I have always found that after about 2 - 2 and half months in a jar, the bud is at peak ripeness. Stays that way pretty much up until 6 months. After that, It starts drying out and degrading into swag. 2 and a half years would be some stale bud in my jars. I may still get stoned, but damn the taste, texture and burn.


I've kept bud in plastic bags for 2 years or more (at slightly less then room temp.), and its a better product then it was when I started. The bud ends up turning gold from oxidization. Reminding one of that fabled old Columbian gold...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (May 4, 2013)

Another note, People keep talking about bud drying out..

Well, you really can't vap bud right if it isn't totally dry and particalized.

And on that point,.. Pot that isn't totally dry doesn't get you anywhere near as high, as pot that is totally dry...
There's no getting around that. Flavor, high everything is better, I just tend to get a headache from smoking moist pot.

Also throwing the weed in a cheap plastic bag, and then placing the bags in a coffee can with a lid on it, then placing in the freezer works quite well


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (May 4, 2013)

Freezing and being really dry, causes trichomes to become brittle and fall easly. That's why in almost all forms of hash production, you need dry, cold weed for best results...


----------



## Nizza (May 4, 2013)

yes the trichs fall off but you must agitate them. the real best way to preserve weed in the state that its in (stop cure) is to vacuum seal it in a mason jar and freeze it. you have to be very careful handling the frozen buds and is good to let them thaw before shaking/cracking your seal
most people experience dry bud because the freezer sucks the moisture out of it when the temperature change happens, condensation transfers (freezer burn)
freezer burn is prevented by vacuum sealing, but you must be sure to handle them with care while theyre frozen (no shaking the jar)


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 4, 2013)

Never tried vacuming sealing but I love mason jars Im affraid of the fridge someone may help their self to my goodies Fuck that


----------



## ogreb (May 5, 2013)

1 quart mason jars are the bomb.

I've tried bigger jars but it seems only the 1 quart work the best.

I slow cure all my weed and keep it in a cool dark spot ( 40 to 50 degrees ) And I burp them at least once a week after 1 month slow cure.

I have had weed cured for almost 18 months...I had a MMOG kush end up tasting like coffee with a hint of fruitiness. Insane tasting...yum.

Some weed taste and smokes better the longer the cure.

I never use plastic and regardless of how many lbs I get at harvest, after drying I use 1 quart jars for cure...I bought 2 new flats for next harvest ( 24 jars )

2 years is the longest I've had weed curing.

Freezer is good for storing trim and pop corn for hash....but the freezer just dries them out too much for the buds.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 5, 2013)

Since this dinosaur thread has been unearthed, does anyone utilize vacuum sealing after jar curing?.

I need to store for years, not months.

TY!


----------



## Sir.Ganga (May 5, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Since this dinosaur thread has been unearthed, does anyone utilize vacuum sealing after jar curing?.
> 
> I need to store for years, not months.
> 
> TY!


My method of long term storage works well. If I plan on keeping for a long period I will dry my weed normally but leave whats going to be stored to dry out completely, another day or two.

Once completely dry, I then put the pot into a zip loc baggie, with a straw I remove as much air I can without crushing the dried bud. Now that the bag is sealed I tape the zipper end over the side of the baggie to make a uniform package. I then use a vacumn sealer for the complete seal.

Bagging and sealing the zip loc doesn't allow the vacumn sealer to crush the dried herb and you end up with this double bagged pound of pot ready for the freezer.

Re-hydrating is simple, I take an ounce of wet shake and out it and put it into the zip loc with the bone dry weed, then take that straw again and fill the baggie with air and seal it back up. Generally it takes a couple of days to rehydrate.

Ends up almost like the day you harvested.

I have 3 pounds currently in storage, 3 years old, I recently opened the 4th and after rehydrating most people would not ever know it was stashed for 3 years.

Don't try just the vacumn sealer with dry bud, you'll end up with dust!


----------



## brotherjericho (May 5, 2013)

I have some of my first two harvests, been in mason jars in a tote for 10 months. I do notice, however, that the Neville's Haze does not give me the same high as it did when it was newer. It is still good and gets me lit, just not as racy and euphoric. THC degradation perhaps?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 5, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> My method of long term storage works well. If I plan on keeping for a long period I will dry my weed normally but leave whats going to be stored to dry out completely, another day or two.
> 
> Once completely dry, I then put the pot into a zip loc baggie, with a straw I remove as much air I can without crushing the dried bud. Now that the bag is sealed I tape the zipper end over the side of the baggie to make a uniform package. I then use a vacumn sealer for the complete seal.
> 
> ...


TY for this, back in the 80's I used to purchase Hawaiian that came vacuum sealed in very thick food storage type plastic...always wondered how they did that w/o crushing bud.


----------



## gr865 (Nov 11, 2013)

cmbajr said:


> Food saver! Or glass jars with the suction seal on the inside of the lid. Should be good for a little over a year if stored properly.


Check this out, I have used Food Saver's for yrs for processed meals and they work.

I have both sizes of this and use both for stash storage.

http://www.foodsaver.com/accessories/T03-0023-01P.html#start=1


----------

